# Nordseekanal Amsterdam (Zander)



## zanderzone (19. August 2008)

Moin Leute!!

Wir wollten am Samstag nach Amsterdam zum Nordseekanal vertikal auf Zander angeln!

Kurze Frage: War von Euch letzte Zeit mal jemand da, oder hat gehört wie die Jungs da beißen??

Beste Grüße 
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nordseekanal Amsterdam (Zander)*

Läuft ja super!!!;+


----------



## gimli (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nordseekanal Amsterdam (Zander)*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Läuft ja super!!!;+



Weißt du eigentlich was du willst?

Erst Nordseekanal, ein Tag später Gooimeer?



			
				zanderzone schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen!
> 
> Wir wollen am Wochenende wahrscheinlich zum Gooimeer!
> Wollten erst zum Nordseekanal, aber das soll im Moment schlecht dort sein!
> ...



Jetzt wieder Nordseekanal? |bigeyes|kopfkrat



> Weather
> Coastal waters
> The weatherforecast for Netherlands coastal waters and adjacent lakes and estuaries
> Issued: 22 august 2008 15:22 UTC
> ...



Mein Tipp: Bleib zuhause. Schont den Geldbeutel und vielleicht mehr.
Donnerstag haben sie wieder einen aus dem Bach gefischt. Die Meldung kam heute auf KNRM und steht auch auf meiner Seite.

Zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage: Es werden massenhaft Zander gefangen im IJ und dem Nordseekanal – allerdings bis max. 45cm. Die Großen – Fehlanzeige.#c


----------



## zanderzone (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nordseekanal Amsterdam (Zander)*



gimli schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich was du willst?
> 
> Erst Nordseekanal, ein Tag später Gooimeer?
> 
> ...


 
Wir waren uns nicht sicher.. Desewegen habe ich beides gepostet.. Waren aber aufen NSK!! Haben sehr gut gebissen.. auch die Großen!!!


----------



## gimli (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nordseekanal Amsterdam (Zander)*

Na super. Das hört man gerne.

Ich bin am Samstag über den Damm von Lelystad nach Enkhuizen gefahren. Es waren ziemliche Wellen auf dem Marker- und auf dem IJsselmeer.


----------



## zanderzone (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nordseekanal Amsterdam (Zander)*

Dann kann ich nur sagen: Gut das wir uns für den Nordseekanal entschieden haben!!


----------



## zanderzone (18. September 2008)

*AW: Nordseekanal Amsterdam (Zander)*

War jemand letzte Zeit auf dem Nordseekanal??


----------

